# Reluctant Acres Hope



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I got her papers in the mail! 

here is her pedigree


Sire: High Acre Tina's Goldenrod *S
sire: MCH 4 Fun Bucky *S
dam: rosasharons Tina 2*D

dam: reluctant acres blue's jewel
sire: Promisedland C Cast in Bronze *S
dam: morning star EM's Blue Belle


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very exciting Stacey!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Her sire use to be owned by Cornerstone Farm. Civil, a doe I use to have was sired by a champion buck out of Morning Star.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoe exciting. Congratulations. :clap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright ...glad you received the papers... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool to know Ashely.


As to the *D or *S what does that mean again??


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a paper I printed out, not sure where from even, but it says:

"Stars on bucks are earned by virtue of parents with production records meeting ADGA minimums."

So..?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think bucks can inherit stars...or earn them from what their daughters "earn". The "D" means she has a daughter (or 2 or 3) that has earned a *. I'll have to look it up again...so confusing.


----------

